# Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??



## schokolino2000 (5. Juni 2004)

Wer kann mir etwas über den Theiss-Stausee in Ungarn sagen.Fahre Anfang August in meinen ersten Angelurlaub#: nach Ungarn und habe nicht gerade viele Infos über den Stausee im Netz gefunden.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??*

Ich war 1994 in Abaczalock am Theiss-See. Der See war damals ein Europaweit bekanntes Angler- Eldorado der Extraklasse, fast alle Arten waren zahlreich vertreten! Auch der Fluß Theiss selbst war ein sehr gutes Angelgewässer. Anfang 2000 geschah dann die Katastrophe, als in Rumänien ein Klärbecken mit Cyanithaltigem Schlamm brach. Dessen Inhalt ergoss sich in die Theiss und führte (leider auch im Theiss-See) zur Umweltkatastrophe, u.A. zu massivem Fischsterben (siehe hier: http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/aktiv/schule/19/eugen_rung800alt/donau01.htm)!
In wie weit sich die Gewässer heute davon erholt haben kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

MfG
Martin


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??*

Hi,
Vor der oben angesprochenen Umweltkatastrophe war ich jahrelang in Thiszafüred
und in Kisköre!Kann Dir aber derzeit nichts genaues sagen.Angeblich sind in den großen 
Theiszseen wieder gute Bestände vorhanden.


----------



## schokolino2000 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??*

Besten Dank erstmal für die Info#6 Das hört sich ja garnicht gut an.Ich hoffe der Fischbestand hat sich wieder erholt. Nicht das ich den weiten weg fahre und dann kein Fisch an den Haken bekomme.Vielleicht war ja schon jemand hier im Board nach der Umweltkatastrophe in Ungarn und kann mir berichten?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??*

Schau mal hier nach: http://www.fishingcamp.hu/index.php?link=news/news.php
Sieht doch wieder sehr gut aus :m 

Perti heil
Martin


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Theiss-Stausee Ungarn??*

Wir möchten diesen sommer auch mal nach ungarn zum theiss stausee fahren .
hat wer aktuele infos von dort ?


----------

